# Post Your Facility Details!



## bwhiteford (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Why won't we post some basic details about facility? Light Board, Dimmer Types, Basic Fixture Type, Intelligent Lighting, etc. Whatever you'd like to share! Even include sound if you'd like. 

Here's some details at the High School I work at:
Board is an ETC Insight 72 Channel.
Dimmers are Teatronics 20amp dimmers in a MD288 rack (80ish in number I believe).
Our houselights are on a ETC Unison rack which also provide house light controls in various parts of the room.

We've got a wealth of 6x9 and 6x12 Altman Leko's, as well as a handful of 6x22's. We've got a dozen ETC source four's and 6" Altman Fresnels. We also have four cyc light units, each with 3 lamps. To top it off, about a half dozen PAR 64's.

Mounting locations available over the stage (four 20 circuit\each electrics), catwalk (20 circuits), and two verticle pipes in the back of the room with 6 circuits each. The electrics have 20 circuits each, but they are split. So the numbers go 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10. (not sure why this was done). 

Sound board is a Mackie 32 channel with 12 Shure ULX wireless systems and countryman earsets. Processing is done with DBX Driverack.


Let's hear yours!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 9, 2009)

Even better, post a link to your venue's specs at http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/7857-venue-tech-info-packets.html. If you don't have one, write one!


----------



## museav (Feb 10, 2009)

You might also want to look at the USITT Guideline for a Standard Technical Information Package, Detail Page.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, Brad. I didn't know that document existed. Those USITT folks sure are smart. I've added the Detail Page to the Collaborative article.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is the packet that I send out to designers:
PTC Light Department Inventory


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Feb 11, 2009)

Auditorium and T-Section (room separated by a bifold door, we combine the rooms for large events)
Lighting: 
24 channel Leprecon LD-2400 dimmers
18 channels are on a truss and 6 are on a high bar in the auditorium ceiling
Leprecon LD-1000 control board
Synergy house lighting system with 4 control stations
Sound:
1 rack, with the following:
Audio-Technica wireless mics with lavalier and handheld, 1 for each room
Mackie DX8 mixer, one for each room
Monitor speaker panel
Tascam CD/tape player
Crown Com-Tech 1610 amplifiers, 4 for Auditorium and 1 for T-Section
JBL ceiling speakers (70V)

Ingman Room, smaller meeting/assembly room (just remodeled)
Lighting:
Synergy House Lighting system 
DSPM emergency lighting inverter

Sound:
Alesis 12 channel rack mixer
Audio-Technica wireless mic with handheld
monitor speaker panel
TEAC cd player
Crown amplifier
EV Evid C12.2 speakers (70V)

We have 4 meeting rooms with 6 channel mixers/70V amps built in. 2 of them have Altec wireless mics.
Then I have three portable sound systems, it's a lot to take care of.


----------



## museav (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to say that I am always very disappointed by the tech information packages for audio in that while they typically identify the individual equipment items they almost never address the system performance. Knowing the mixing console, mics available, etc. is great but simply knowing what model speakers, processing and amps are present is of minimal actual benefit, while knowing the maximum output levels, coverage, frequency response, etc. for the system could be extremely useful information. Do you really care what speaker brand or models are used if the system maxes out at 90dB for many seats and you want a system capable of 100dB everywhere in the seating? It seems almost like listing the individual components of the rigging system rather than identifying the functional capabilities (we won't tell you the load ratings for pick points but we'll list all the hardware used for them).

I'm also surprised that most packages don't address acoustics at all. Knowing whether or not you might have high mechanical system noise levels, a very live space or noise when planes fly over would seem to be useful information. I've personally seen noise become a factor when an artist had a fit after a plane flew over during rehearsal and he was distracted by the noise, refusing to continue until 'something was done about it'. Sure, we'll just call O'Hare airport and have then hold all their air traffic until you say it's okay. Then there was the concert that had to stop while the train went by. Nice to know these type of things in advance.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

*Lighting:*
*Control*:
Strand 520 lighting desk, 350 channels, 350 attributes. Probably will be replaced in the next year - has given us sterling service and now owes us nothing! Backup is a Strand 301.
132 channels of dimming, all of it TheatreLight DigiRacks (12-way) except for one newer pack which is a TheatreLight Nebula. Six relays which are hard power switched from the control room, used for things like mirrorballs and solenoids.
*Luminaires*:
20 Selecon 1200w fresnels
10 Selecon 1kw fresnels
1 Selecon 2kw fresnel
8 Selecon Rama PCs
A load of Selecon 650w Acclaim fresnels (can't tell you the exact number!)
12 Selecon 1200w zoomspots - 12 medium lens trays, 4 wide lens trays
16 Selecon Pacifics - 12 1kw lampbases, 4 600w lampbases; 16 23-50 degree lens tubes, 2 90 degree lens tubes
12 Selecon 650w zoomspots (all with medium lens trays)
4 Pattern 223 fresnels
A load of Strand 803 fresnels
8 Pattern 750 beamlights
Something like 20 RDS 800w cyc units
About 12 Selecon 800w cyc units
Stacks of parcans in P64, P38 and P16 varieties
2-cell blinder
2 pinspots
2 RDS effects projectors with short, medium and long-throw lenses
(No moving lights, we hire in what we need when we need it.)
*Toys*
Martin Magnum Pro 2000 smoke machine
Jem Technohaze hazer
Mirrorballs in various sizes
Kilometres of festoon and fairy light strings
Two tubular ripples
Six animation disc motors and various discs

*Sound*:
Yamaha LS9-32 (has just replaced a nasty old Behringer - yay!)
12 Sennheiser 100 series wireless mics
1 SM58
1 AKG C-3000
A mixture of amps and speakers
1 Handy H4 Zoom recorder
Multiple minidisc and CD players
2 PCs running stripped-down XP used to run Sound Cue System through an M-Audio Firewire box
1 iMac running Logic Pro Audio


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 17, 2009)

museav said:


> Do you really care what speaker brand or models are used if the system maxes out at 90dB for many seats and you want a system capable of 100dB everywhere in the seating?
> <<SNIP>>
> I'm also surprised that most packages don't address acoustics at all.



It has been my experience that any sound engineer who knows enough to ask these questions is not likely to be using the house system anyway.


----------

